# The best finish for poplar



## bigfoote (Mar 5, 2010)

I built a shelf from poplar and now I need to stain it, but don't know which finish would be best. I'm a newby to this and want to know if I should use oil, varish, laquer, or something else. I'd like it to have some sheen and be smooth to touch. Water resistance is a plus, but not too important. 
Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

oil, varnish and lacquer are film finishes, they are not stains. you want to stain your piece first and then maybe use a polyurethane. Poly will be very durable and perhaps the most water resistant. Oil will not provide much of any protection for the surface.Poplar is very porous so i would use a gel stain if you can, or you can apply a thinned layer of which ever finish you choose before you apply the stain. sand lightly with 220 g then apply the finish. This will avoid blotching.Hope this helps


----------

